# Why is he sleeping in his food dish?



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

Buddy is a year and a half old and the past 2 nights he has been sleeping in his food dish. He always goes onto his one perch at night, but for some reason the past 2 nights he won't get out of his dish. I took it out for a while last night but when I went back to check on him he was sitting on the perch right where the dish usually is, so I put it back. He seems fine in every other way? Is this just a hormonal thing?


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Hm. That is odd to me. I have no clue, but maybe it has to do with nesting? I know cockatiels use a nesting box/hole in a tree though. We will have to wait and see what others suggest.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Yup, young tiels usually sit in the food bowl because it reminds them of the nest, so I would think that hormonal tiels would sit in it for the same reason


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey sat in his most evenings and slept in it when he was 2 - 4 months old. He may have prior to that, but came to live with us when he was 2 months. Now that he just turned 6 months old, he rarely does it, but still does from time to time. I've been told it is a comfort thing. As mentioned above, it reminds them of the nest.


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks, do you think he will stop, it seems so uncomfortable.


----------



## bigwaa (Mar 10, 2014)

Our Stewie is 14 months old - we have had him for about 2 months - and he has slept in one of his food bowls every night since we have had him. If he didn't feel comfortable in it, I guess he wouldn't sleep in it.

Cheers


----------



## Buddy's Mom (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess his hormones settled down he slept on his perch last night.


----------

